# Note Taking Apps - Probably a rehash - Recommend some



## drmike (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been using Tomboy for notes and snippets for a long time.  Used derivatives in Linux land and on Android, Tomdroid. [SIZE=13.63636302948px]See: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tomdroid&hl=en[/SIZE]

Tomdroid is alright, but some ugly sucky bugs in it.  Second time in a month that my notes got wiped.

I am looking for a note taking app for Android that ideally stores data in portable and open format and can sync to LAN storage or a small notes server I can run myself.

Is anyone using such a software on Android?  Does it exist?


----------



## MartinD (Mar 13, 2015)

Evernote?


----------



## drmike (Mar 13, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Evernote?


Gets mentioned quite a bit - mega popular.   Appears to be siphon up to their servers though....   That's a model I am blah about - if it can be disabled and local/LAN/own remote server ran, then it's promising.  I'll look since it's overdue to see from my end.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 13, 2015)

@drmike - it may be possible to disable cloud sync, but that's really the point of EN.

You've probably already looked here but if not:

http://alternativeto.net/software/evernote/

Also, semi-related:

http://todotxt.com/

You in theory could manage your notes by using text files on local LAN I think...the iOS text editors I've used support Dropbox (at best) but the Android ones may support LAN storage as well.

If you're more open to being cloudy...

I have a love/hate affair with EN.  I really wish it was more heirarchically oriented.  You can't even organize tags effectively since the namespace is flat.  The "search for everything!" model is not how I want to work...it makes creating organization for projects, etc. difficult, especially given the limitation on number of folders.

That said, if you don't mind search as your main way of finding things, EN is nice and is on Android (and everywhere).  

An alternative is OneNote, which also runs on Android.


----------



## clarity (Mar 13, 2015)

I use Simplenote. It's by the company behind WordPress, Automattic.


----------



## souen (Mar 14, 2015)

DroidEdit is a text editor and not really a note-taking app, doesn't batch sync but you could probably store your notes on an sftp or git server and edit them in the app. Being a text editor you can save in a preferred open format. Just mentioning it as another option (and it's a very nice editor).

Tagspaces doesn't do sync either, but has desktop/mobile versions and could work with some file sync system if you already have one set up for other things. Has tagging, saves in folders as .txt or .md.


----------



## bizzard (Mar 14, 2015)

I tried out many and now settled with MyOwnNotes (Found from F-Droid store), which syncs to my ownCloud server, as plain text files.

The UI is not so great, but it works and is very light weight. The only issue was that it required a https connection and since my owncloud instance doesn't have a valid SSL, had to manually add the SSL certificate to android. Not sure its possible without a rooted OS.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 15, 2015)

Build my own ruby based websolution and made a REST-based windows phone client for it.


----------

